# Bndana Craze



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

This is the first bandana on my done pile... I have lots more I am making.


Edited: DUH Dori you need the picture attached..... before you submit the post.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww that bandana looks so cool ;.....gadget the bandit  

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

too cute!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks great! You can't tell me he doesn't know how cute he is. Is it possible you've mentioned it to him once or twice?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well done Dori :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Well done!!! How adorable he looks - Gadget has a unique look all his own!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

looks way cool!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

brill !!!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice! Gadget looks so sharp!


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok, I found it, cute.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Toooo cute.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Gadget looks very handsome with his bandana on. Great job!! I love the fabric.


----------

